
Smallest Pc in the world | Gadget and Teknologi - yance
http://serly.info/2010/04/smallest-pc-in-the-world/
======
jacquesm
Interesting find, the site linked from the article to the manufacturer, in
turn links to this, a high speed link called 'spacewire':

<http://spacewire.esa.int/content/Home/HomeIntro.php>

Apparently that tiny cube has two of those links on board.

Much more info:

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/SpaceCube>

[http://www.techeblog.com/index.php/tech-gadget/tiny-space-
cu...](http://www.techeblog.com/index.php/tech-gadget/tiny-space-cube-pc)

[http://www.pcpro.co.uk/blogs/2008/07/03/introducing-the-
spac...](http://www.pcpro.co.uk/blogs/2008/07/03/introducing-the-space-cube/)

The images are from 2006, so this thingy is not quite new. Has anybody seen
them 'in the wild' ?

